
PG: It's OK to be disconnected from reality - loteck
https://twitter.com/paulg/status/731917508827975680
======
applecore
In terms of evolutionary fitness, this statement can only be true if you
believe that seeing reality as it is isn't the best strategy for success in
all circumstances. (Or, does the term "reality", when in quotes, refer to
something other than a reality that exists independently of consciousness?)

